# visa for China



## jernau

Hi, I will be setting off in a few days to Tokyo. While there, I am planning a week over in Beijing but typically left it too late to apply for a visa for China.

My Q is it possible for a British passport holder to apply for a visa for entry into China when I arrive in Tokyo?

Many thanks


----------



## larabell

I'm pretty sure you can. The Chinese embassy is located between Roppongi and Hiroo stations. You should be able to just go in and apply like anyone else. I did (I have a US passport). If I recall right, it takes a few days and you'll have to leave your passport there.


----------



## synthia

Your main problem will be if they can't get the visa back to you in time.


----------



## synthia

Oh, and be sure to have a copy of the information page and the page with your entry stamp, along with some sort of receipt from the embassy that proves they are holding your passport.


----------

